# How do you clean your sparring gear?



## Sam

It just occured to me today that gear should probably be cleaned. (don't worry, have not been sparring that long, not like my gear has never been cleaned in 2 years or something).

Unfortunately I can't throw my gear in the washing machine along with my seldom-worn Gi... (well, I _could..._ but...)

So, how do you guys clean your gear? wet washcloth? Lysol?

Do you even clean it?


----------



## Lisa

What kind of gear are you talking about Sam?  Depends what it is.


----------



## digitalronin

a spray bottle with a little bleech an s towel does the job.


----------



## Adept

Samantha said:
			
		

> nfortunately I can't throw my gear in the washing machine along with my seldom-worn Gi... (well, I _could..._ but...)


 My sparring gear _is_ my uniform.

 What kind of gear are you talking about?


----------



## Sam

like this:


----------



## Andrew Green

Just wipe it down, a little dissenfectent once and a while won'te hurt too


----------



## goshawk

Hmmm...As far as I can tell, just a wipe-down with a damp cloth is good, maybe some mild detergent once in a while. The cloth stuff (e.g. handwraps, and I have cloth shinpads) can actually go in the wash. Just be careful you don't do it the day before sparring, 'cause they take forever to dry out. 

But the gloves (if you use 'em, I know some schools don't) are impossible to clean on the inside. I use handwraps under the gloves to soak up most of the sweat, it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## digitalronin

The spray bottle with bleach/water or lysol/water is probably ur best bet for foam.  You want to kill off germs and mildew that may result from swet. cloth items just treat them like most laundry.


----------



## MJS

I agree, the bleach/water mixture or the lysol is the best way to go.

Mike


----------



## TigerWoman

The insides of my gloves have cloth and I have to wash them frequently so they don't smell.  I wash them with a little laundry detergent with a disinfectant, squeezing them to get out soap and rinse alot.  Then I stuff them with newspaper and dry them over a heat vent standing up or outside on the deck in the sun.  The rest I just wipe down with Lysol or similar disinfectant.  Bleach might spray on other stuff and whiten something you don't want to bleach.  TW


----------



## karatekid1975

If you have the gear pictured, I'd use the Lysol wipes. I use them on my head gear and chest protector. I have the cloth hand and foot gear, so I just throw them in the wash, and air dry them.


----------



## sifu Adams

At my school I use Purt Shampo and water mixed in a bottle.  I started using it when I found out that Pert shampo has something in it that repels Lice.  Any gear that has tears in it I throw out.


----------



## TallAdam85

clean the gear ? Most of the time I do not clean it cause I go threw it so fast. But Just a wet rag


----------



## Sin

I personally don't clean my sparring  gear, I think of it as battled scared.


----------



## KenpoTess

I toss it all in the washing machine and air dry .. gloves and foot gear too..


----------



## Link

Dosn't the foam in gear deteriorate from being soaked? From washing it in washers and stuff like that? Also drying it out in the sun is a very bad idea, thats going to lead to cracks in your gear.  I would use a small fan or air dry it.  Best bet is to make sure you let it air out after you get home and not let it set in the gym bag all night. 

MMA, Thai boxing and Ju-jitsu are excellent sports for conditioning and competing. Because of the nature of the sport (submissions and knee sparring) competitors are at a greater risk of skin infections. Skin infections can be contagious and if left untreated can cause serious infections and even death. If a gym becomes infected with staph it can be cited and closed by the health department. 

Many infections are caused by a bacteria called Staphylococcus or Staph. It is a bacteria that most of us have living in our nose and on our skin. Staph infections cause pimples, boils and abscesses. A subtype of Staph bacteria is called MRSA. 

The first signs of a staph infection are easy to miss. They can be as simple as a red bump on the skin. If you notice a red bump on your skin that becomes more painful, develops pus like drainage or seems to be spreading see a doctor and have it checked. Infection can occur from getting a scratch on our skin, direct contact with an open wound or from exposure to a towel, *piece of equipment* that has touched a contaminated wound. 

Many infections are caused by a bacteria called Staphylococcus or Staph. The best approach to preventing a staph infection is *Good hygiene*


----------



## Dave Leverich

Lysol, wipe, Lysol air dry. That cleans out the residual stuff, then makes sure the germs (aka funk) are gone too.


----------



## Phoenix44

Lysol wipes.


----------

